# I really want to live in Spain



## lindawuk (Aug 9, 2009)

I would like to move to Spain, rent for a while in an area that I'm interested in then eventually live on a residential park or buy a small property. I am willing to give up my job in the UK as a special needs nursery nurse in a school, as the wages don't reflect the work that I do and try something completely different in Spain. I know unemployment is high in Spain at the moment but I can't stop thinking about this and I will regret it when Im older if I don't try. I also think that Britain must be a tough country to move to as it's so expensive etc but people still move here. Any advice will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

lindawuk said:


> I would like to move to Spain, rent for a while in an area that I'm interested in then eventually live on a residential park or buy a small property. I am willing to give up my job in the UK as a special needs nursery nurse in a school, as the wages don't reflect the work that I do and try something completely different in Spain. I know unemployment is high in Spain at the moment but I can't stop thinking about this and I will regret it when Im older if I don't try. I also think that Britain must be a tough country to move to as it's so expensive etc but people still move here. Any advice will be greatly appreciated


Hi Linda, well all I would honestly suggest is think very, very carefully before chucking in a steady job to come out here. Things are very tough, unemployment is high, so for expats to get a job, ahead of a local, is very difficult. Unless you have deep pockets and a nice nest egg to fall back on, it is not the easiset time to move. You say you may regret it when you are older, which suggests that you are fairly young, so I would suggest sit tight and let the world take a few turns.
Having said that, should you still decide to move, then don't burn any bridges in the UK. Plan to have arouund 1 years worth of cash available, choose your area carefully and do lots of research!( Check for similar threads on this forum for instance) I am sure that my other forum members will have lots more to add.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Zimtony said:


> Hi Linda, well all I would honestly suggest is think very, very carefully before chucking in a steady job to come out here. Things are very tough, unemployment is high, so for expats to get a job, ahead of a local, is very difficult. Unless you have deep pockets and a nice nest egg to fall back on, it is not the easiset time to move. You say you may regret it when you are older, which suggests that you are fairly young, so I would suggest sit tight and let the world take a few turns.
> Having said that, should you still decide to move, then don't burn any bridges in the UK. Plan to have arouund 1 years worth of cash available, choose your area carefully and do lots of research!( Check for similar threads on this forum for instance) I am sure that my other forum members will have lots more to add.


Hi Linda,
Zimtony's advice is very sound, especially about needing deep pockets and a year's 'fall-back' money.
Times are indeed tough here and I would think a good knowledge of Spanish is a must for successful entry into the labour market.
As someone who has worked in education I know well how tough your job is and how undervalued and poorly paid you are. But it's a job with a lot of satisfaction, even if you are gritting your teeth most of the time.
The cost of accommodation will of course vary according to area - don't come to Marbella, it's expensive, as we found out.
From experience of the UK labour market I would say that people come -or did come, many have returned -to work in the UK because many are in dire poverty back home. EU immigrants typically come for a short time then when they have accumulated a good sum of cash return home. That's not so attractive now as for example the Polish zloty has risen against the pound making UK wages less attractive. Also after a year working they are entitled to some UK benefits.
But I don't want to sound too negative. It all depends how strong your urge to get away is.


----------



## lindawuk (Aug 9, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Hi Linda, well all I would honestly suggest is think very, very carefully before chucking in a steady job to come out here. Things are very tough, unemployment is high, so for expats to get a job, ahead of a local, is very difficult. Unless you have deep pockets and a nice nest egg to fall back on, it is not the easiset time to move. You say you may regret it when you are older, which suggests that you are fairly young, so I would suggest sit tight and let the world take a few turns.
> Having said that, should you still decide to move, then don't burn any bridges in the UK. Plan to have arouund 1 years worth of cash available, choose your area carefully and do lots of research!( Check for similar threads on this forum for instance) I am sure that my other forum members will have lots more to add.


Thank you for your advice it is much appreciated. Im not that young really, Im in my early 40s but I am not an old 40 something. I think the children Ive been working with keep me young as well as my positive attitude and love of keeping fit. I would definately have money to live on for 12 months while I look for work but it would be the money from the sale of my house in the UK which concerns me. I would definately want to learn the Spanish language in Spain as I have already had some lessons at home, but I must say that learning another language does not come natural to me. I agree that I need to really think carefully about this but Im at a stage now that I need to decide whether I buy a smaller house in the UK and stay in my current job or leave and bring my money over to Spain and use some of it to try and start a new life.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

lindawuk said:


> Thank you for your advice it is much appreciated. Im not that young really, Im in my early 40s but I am not an old 40 something. I think the children Ive been working with keep me young as well as my positive attitude and love of keeping fit. I would definately have money to live on for 12 months while I look for work but it would be the money from the sale of my house in the UK which concerns me. I would definately want to learn the Spanish language in Spain as I have already had some lessons at home, but I must say that learning another language does not come natural to me. I agree that I need to really think carefully about this but Im at a stage now that I need to decide whether I buy a smaller house in the UK and stay in my current job or leave and bring my money over to Spain and use some of it to try and start a new life.


im in the same situation but im going for it
money probs are not my issue i have always worked for myself and intend to open another business up just working out what to try first
good luck


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The first thing I would do if I were you is come over for a fact finding holiday and see what you think. You cant possibly know if its right or not from afar. So come over for a visit and be objective, make a list of the pros and cons and get a feel for it.

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Linda

I think you posted a similar thread a few days ago ? So I know I have replied previously, but I would reiterate again what most people are saying to you now - take your time and make sure you have studied carefully where you want to be in Spain, what the employment situation is like and if you can support yourself through a settling in period.

Its awful when you have such dreams or plans but feel other things are preventing you from just doing it Im sure  But in order for it to be a succesful outcome, or as close as you can get to it being a success ..... careful consideration and time are needed, even more so now than ever before.

I think we have quoted the current unemployment figures here on a regular basis - and at the moment its just under 19%. The figures released yesterday for the new UK unemployment numbers are around 7% .... thats a pretty big difference and the 19% here is made worse by the difficulty in finding work if you arent fluent in Spanish.

I do think a trip over would be of benefit - and should help you a great deal, there is nothing like experiencing it for real!!! and holidays dont give a true reflection of what living in Spain is really like .... remember that after the sun, coffee, wine and siesta there is work, washing, ironing, socialising, cleaning, taxes, paperwork, paperwork and more paperwork (oh and lots of rubber stamping!!!) ..... 

I dont want to sound negative Linda, and I apologise if that seems to be the case - but its tough enough to move Countries without having a true picture of the downsides in advance.

Having said all that I get the feeling this is something you really do believe is what you want to do ......so I wish you lots of luck and please ask away if you need more information or help on anything.

take care - Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

... I would also suggest you come here for a visit when its NOT the holiday season. October can be fairly grim, lots of rain, high winds which are fairly frequent until March. The winter in Spain is very cold and the whole place loses its "happy holiday" glow and becomes very much like the UK. Property is difficult to heat, cos most places are designed to keep cool (lots a tiles and drafts) and heating isnt cheaper than the UK cos its mainly electric!

I'm not trying to put you off, but thats the time you should come over and take a look, when its at its worst!

Jo xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Lots of sound advice being given here. I would take into account all you are being told, but if you want to do it then just do it. It can be a struggle but it can also be fantastic.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I would just like to say that we have friends here that bought a house and are now renting premises to run their bistro which is very expensive. They have told me that they now consider they have done this the wrong way around and feel that they should have bought their work space so all profits would go to them and not their landlord, and rented a property. I'm not saying that you should do this but I think many of the succesful people here are those that work for themselves. It's finding that niche and it's really difficult to find work where you feel a valuable member of the workforce as so many people come and go. You will probably end up working far more hours for much less pay. Sorry to sound negative but I have done it all.  It doesn't seem to matter at first.. coz you are in Spain and it's your dream fulfilled but it does grind you down after a while . At least working for yourself, in whatever way, you call the shots. But as the others say, come over and have a looksee


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sorry we sound negative, its not that we wanna stop you and if you're having a "life change" at the mo, then you have to look into your dreams. We're just pointing out the pitfalls from experience. But DO look into it and dont be put off by us, we're all here and loving it!! Just tread carefully and research thoroughly!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## lindawuk (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you everyone for all younr good advice it's very much appreciated


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

lindawuk said:


> Thank you everyone for all younr good advice it's very much appreciated


Hey Linda, take no notice of me... the heat gets me down . Ok, why don't you rent out your house in the UK so that would cover your rent here and give it a go for 12 months?? A lot of expats are returning to the UK so I suppose you may be lucky to find some work here. The pressure will be less then and you haven't burnt your bridges if things don't turn out the way you had hoped?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Hey Linda, take no notice of me... the heat gets me down . Ok, why don't you rent out your house in the UK so that would cover your rent here and give it a go for 12 months?? A lot of expats are returning to the UK so I suppose you may be lucky to find some work here. The pressure will be less then and you haven't burnt your bridges if things don't turn out the way you had hoped?!



I think she's having to sell due to her and her other half going their separate ways!! So maybe a perfect time for a complete change, re-invent herself, move on..... Spain????


I got divorced many moons ago, from my older daughters father and I remember at the time wanting to move to Spain, but the girls were only little, my mother lived just around the corner and I was only 24 and it scared me, bgut I really wanted to!! So in a way I understand how Linda feels - actually, I guess we all probably do !

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think she's having to sell due to her and her other half going their separate ways!! So maybe a perfect time for a complete change, re-invent herself, move on..... Spain????
> 
> 
> I got divorced many moons ago, from my older daughters father and I remember at the time wanting to move to Spain, but the girls were only little, my mother lived just around the corner and I was only 24 and it scared me, bgut I really wanted to!! So in a way I understand how Linda feels - actually, I guess we all probably do !
> ...


I missed the bit about going seperate ways so renting the UK house is not an option then! Hmmmm...it's a difficult one. I came out alone after my seperation too and have no regrets, exept for the work side of things. I had many opportunities of secure work but didn't like what went with it, eg, long hours, part time contract, no paid holidays and nothing paid into the state pension but that's not to say all jobs are bad here and with a feeling of being used. Maybe if I was younger at the time I would have accepted my lot more easily?! Anyway, I think Linda should give it a go. If it doesn't work out then she will have no regrets of not trying and it's an adventure that will certainly get the spark plugs going again 

Linda, if you are going for this I would start in quite a busy area where there are a lot of people around all year, not just during the holiday season. Have you any ideas where you would like to settle or what type of work you would like?? Can't remember you mentioning any.


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

lindawuk said:


> I would like to move to Spain, rent for a while in an area that I'm interested in then eventually live on a residential park or buy a small property. I am willing to give up my job in the UK as a special needs nursery nurse in a school, as the wages don't reflect the work that I do and try something completely different in Spain. I know unemployment is high in Spain at the moment but I can't stop thinking about this and I will regret it when Im older if I don't try. I also think that Britain must be a tough country to move to as it's so expensive etc but people still move here. Any advice will be greatly appreciated


Hi linda
I feel just the same as yourself! Cant stop thinking about making a fresh start abroad.. I am 41 years old.. (but look 21.. lol ) although I dont have any little ones as my daughter is now 20 .. wow how time fly's... and like yourself dont want any regrets when im older! If I didnt have a mortgage on a lovely home and a good job working for the local transport authority back here in liverpool.. I think I would be on the next flight to malaga airport: confused: as would have nothing to loose! I have quite a bit of equity in my property so I could fund my stay there untill hopefully starting up a buisiness, but yet dont want to burn all my bridges by selling up straight away! Decisions! decisions! hey!
nicola x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nicola67 said:


> Hi linda
> I feel just the same as yourself! Cant stop thinking about making a fresh start abroad.. I am 41 years old.. (but look 21.. lol ) although I dont have any little ones as my daughter is now 20 .. wow how time fly's... and like yourself dont want any regrets when im older! If I didnt have a mortgage on a lovely home and a good job working for the local transport authority back here in liverpool.. I think I would be on the next flight to malaga airport: confused: as would have nothing to loose! I have quite a bit of equity in my property so I could fund my stay there untill hopefully starting up a buisiness, but yet dont want to burn all my bridges by selling up straight away! Decisions! decisions! hey!
> nicola x



Come over for a fact finding visit first! when you find an area you think you'll like, then rent your UK house out and rent a small place over here, you may find that you have a bit over to help fund yourself here, altho its not as cheap to live here as it once was. You could do that for a set period of time, say 6 months and see what happens?? You might even meet a hunky Spanish millionaire!!!!! 

Dont live to regret not doing it!!!!! Hey, maybe you two should get together and join forces, at least on the fact finding mission!!??

Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yesterday I got talking in the Mercadona queue to an English couple who are extremely fed up with their life here and want to go back to the UK. They own a large house which they have been trying to sell for almost a year, at a considerable drop in 'value'. They say they are bored, find everything expensive and dislike the extreme heat of summer. They find Spaniards unfriendly. They have problems with a frozen bank account because of a tax muddle.They have lived here for ten years and have visited for nearly twenty years before that. Yet they speak no Spanish.
I had to tell them that my experiences were totally different from theirs. I love the weather, food, everything about life here and find Spanish people warm, friendly and very willing to offer help if you need it.
But there are important differences between them and me. Firstly and I think most importantly, I rent. I'm currently living in a large house which I couldn't afford to buy or indeed want to. When the money runs out I'll find a similar house but in a different less expensive area. I have an offshore bank account so any problem with tax means that no action could be taken against me until affairs are properly settled. Then, I speak Spanish -not brilliantly at present but I spend time each day with my Teach Yourself books and I can deal with most situations. I could never get bored as I read a lot, walk my dog, have friends to stay, converse with my partner -we spend hours putting the world to rights - and I have set myself a few projects, such as learning Spanish and becoming more IT literate. (I've always wanted to be able to do a good Powerpoint presentation!) Plus the fact that I'm just happy to be alive, fit and healthy and reasonably solvent, wherever in the world I could be.
The point of me telling you this isn't to show how clever I am but to emphasise the importance of having a positive attitude and getting a few basics right.
So, Linda, if you think things through carefully, bear in mind that things are currently tough here, economically speaking, but plan carefully and most importantly, remember that living somewhere is totally different from holidaying.
I visited my friends in the Czech Republic for years before moving there and staying for three years. I soon found that living as a resident was totally different from being a guest.
Same in Spain. Same everywhere. You just need to be aware - but then nothing ventured, nothing gained, as they say.
Also; it is better to travel and never arrive than never to travel at all.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Yesterday I got talking in the Mercadona queue to an English couple who are extremely fed up with their life here and want to go back to the UK. They own a large house which they have been trying to sell for almost a year, at a considerable drop in 'value'. They say they are bored, find everything expensive and dislike the extreme heat of summer. They find Spaniards unfriendly. They have problems with a frozen bank account because of a tax muddle.They have lived here for ten years and have visited for nearly twenty years before that. Yet they speak no Spanish.
> I had to tell them that my experiences were totally different from theirs. I love the weather, food, everything about life here and find Spanish people warm, friendly and very willing to offer help if you need it.
> But there are important differences between them and me. Firstly and I think most importantly, I rent. I'm currently living in a large house which I couldn't afford to buy or indeed want to. When the money runs out I'll find a similar house but in a different less expensive area. I have an offshore bank account so any problem with tax means that no action could be taken against me until affairs are properly settled. Then, I speak Spanish -not brilliantly at present but I spend time each day with my Teach Yourself books and I can deal with most situations. I could never get bored as I read a lot, walk my dog, have friends to stay, converse with my partner -we spend hours putting the world to rights - and I have set myself a few projects, such as learning Spanish and becoming more IT literate. (I've always wanted to be able to do a good Powerpoint presentation!) Plus the fact that I'm just happy to be alive, fit and healthy and reasonably solvent, wherever in the world I could be.
> The point of me telling you this isn't to show how clever I am but to emphasise the importance of having a positive attitude and getting a few basics right.
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2: Hi M......what a great post, and I like your positive approach to things .... Its something I always aim for myself (although dont always achieve it  ) but at least I try hard!!

I hope you have a great weekend and if you do manage to "set the World to rights" with your OH during that time, will you drop me a line to let me know ? Im desperate for things to start getting better ! 

Sue


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Yesterday I got talking in the Mercadona queue to an English couple who are extremely fed up with their life here and want to go back to the UK. They own a large house which they have been trying to sell for almost a year, at a considerable drop in 'value'. They say they are bored, find everything expensive and dislike the extreme heat of summer. They find Spaniards unfriendly. They have problems with a frozen bank account because of a tax muddle.They have lived here for ten years and have visited for nearly twenty years before that. Yet they speak no Spanish.
> I had to tell them that my experiences were totally different from theirs. I love the weather, food, everything about life here and find Spanish people warm, friendly and very willing to offer help if you need it.
> But there are important differences between them and me. Firstly and I think most importantly, I rent. I'm currently living in a large house which I couldn't afford to buy or indeed want to. When the money runs out I'll find a similar house but in a different less expensive area. I have an offshore bank account so any problem with tax means that no action could be taken against me until affairs are properly settled. Then, I speak Spanish -not brilliantly at present but I spend time each day with my Teach Yourself books and I can deal with most situations. I could never get bored as I read a lot, walk my dog, have friends to stay, converse with my partner -we spend hours putting the world to rights - and I have set myself a few projects, such as learning Spanish and becoming more IT literate. (I've always wanted to be able to do a good Powerpoint presentation!) Plus the fact that I'm just happy to be alive, fit and healthy and reasonably solvent, wherever in the world I could be.
> The point of me telling you this isn't to show how clever I am but to emphasise the importance of having a positive attitude and getting a few basics right.
> ...


Hiya,
I am really pleased you are enjoying your time here in Spain. 

But, I can empathise with the people that opened up to you in the shopping queue!! I have been here nearly 7 years now. Maybe it's just the itch, but I feel much like them. I feel there is nothing here for me now. Our only income now is OH pension which due to the exchange rate doesn't go as far as it did and with the rising prices here we have been hit with a double whammy. We can't afford to go home and visit the kids and with the credit crunch back home, our family and friends are able to visit us less often. So. with no spare money we can't get out to do the things we would like to do or visit places we would like to see and without being able to do that life CAN be very boring here. We have lovely views loverlooking the sea...it's what we have always wanted but after having that for so many years I don't appreciate it any more. It has been 2 years since I went and spent a day on the beach  as it doesn't interest me anymore and is not important now. 

I know I am sounding a misrerable old fa.t which is not normally me. I am usually very chirpy and lively but Spain has taken its toll on me mainly thru' the work environment. So much so that we too are thinking seriously about going back in the near future. I miss my kids, grandkids and close friends.

I am pleased for those that still love it here. I wonder how many others are feeling like me?? I think more than are letting on but don't want to open up?? Anyway, just wanted to put another point of view.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Hiya,
> I am really pleased you are enjoying your time here in Spain.
> 
> But, I can empathise with the people that opened up to you in the shopping queue!! I have been here nearly 7 years now. Maybe it's just the itch, but I feel much like them. I feel there is nothing here for me now. Our only income now is OH pension which due to the exchange rate doesn't go as far as it did and with the rising prices here we have been hit with a double whammy. We can't afford to go home and visit the kids and with the credit crunch back home, our family and friends are able to visit us less often. So. with no spare money we can't get out to do the things we would like to do or visit places we would like to see and without being able to do that life CAN be very boring here. We have lovely views loverlooking the sea...it's what we have always wanted but after having that for so many years I don't appreciate it any more. It has been 2 years since I went and spent a day on the beach  as it doesn't interest me anymore and is not important now.
> ...



Chica, thats not like you!! I guess I can understand how you feel to a point, altho the alternative of going back to the UK fills me with dread. it sint what it used to be there, but its a big world out there isnt it.... you always liked Turkey didnt you??? ... I'm not trying to send you away BTW!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hiya,
> I am really pleased you are enjoying your time here in Spain.
> 
> But, I can empathise with the people that opened up to you in the shopping queue!! I have been here nearly 7 years now. Maybe it's just the itch, but I feel much like them. I feel there is nothing here for me now. Our only income now is OH pension which due to the exchange rate doesn't go as far as it did and with the rising prices here we have been hit with a double whammy. We can't afford to go home and visit the kids and with the credit crunch back home, our family and friends are able to visit us less often. So. with no spare money we can't get out to do the things we would like to do or visit places we would like to see and without being able to do that life CAN be very boring here. We have lovely views loverlooking the sea...it's what we have always wanted but after having that for so many years I don't appreciate it any more. It has been 2 years since I went and spent a day on the beach  as it doesn't interest me anymore and is not important now.
> ...


Hi Maggie

No, I dont think you are a miserable old ****! if you read a lot of my posts I often say I try hard to be positive! but I dont always get there! so Im miserable sometimes too! 

I do like living here for many reasons .... but I cant pretend its fantasically marvellous either! and I can empathise with your comments regarding the work situation (not just now but in the past too) .... thats always been a tough one.

I have thought about giong back to the UK on and off over the past 5 years .... but something always stops me .... maybe no matter where I am there will always be something pulling me back someplace else ! If I was back in the UK I would probably want Spain all over again! 

My situation now is that even if I wanted to go back I couldnt ... l could no longer afford to do it.....so here I am no matter what!!

Its difficult sometimes to "admit" when things arent going well .... but I think its good if you can do it, its reassuring sometimes to know that you arent the only person struggling .... which in itself can feel quite isolating.

As we have said many many times before .... we have our own thoughts, feelings and personal experiences ... and they arent always going to "match" whats happening to someone else.......so you shouldnt feel anything bad at all for feeling the way you do at the moment .... its a reality for you!

Im happy to listen to you anytime you like! without thinking you are an old ****!!!

Love Sue xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Chica, thats not like you!! I guess I can understand how you feel to a point, altho the alternative of going back to the UK fills me with dread. it sint what it used to be there, but its a big world out there isnt it.... you always liked Turkey didnt you??? ... I'm not trying to send you away BTW!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I know it's not like me but it's how I really feel at the mo. Maybe it's because its August. Nowhere to park, the heat etc and I am really missing the kids :Cry:.

Yes, Turkey would be my favoured place to live but with the medical side of things it's not an option although much cheaper to live, OH would have to buy his medication which would cost a fortune. But hey, if we do go back I shouldn't have problems finding relatively decent work for reasonable pay and I can then go on holiday. Either visit here or go to my beloved Datca in Turkey :clap2::cheer2:. So, it seems a good compromise for me. I need to be busy with a new challenge. I've got too much time on my hands which was great at first, but boring now


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> I know it's not like me but it's how I really feel at the mo. Maybe it's because its August. Nowhere to park, the heat etc and I am really missing the kids :Cry:.
> 
> Yes, Turkey would be my favoured place to live but with the medical side of things it's not an option although much cheaper to live, OH would have to buy his medication which would cost a fortune. But hey, if we do go back I shouldn't have problems finding relatively decent work for reasonable pay and I can then go on holiday. Either visit here or go to my beloved Datca in Turkey :clap2::cheer2:. So, it seems a good compromise for me. I need to be busy with a new challenge. I've got too much time on my hands which was great at first, but boring now



When I get a min, we must skype!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Maggie
> 
> No, I dont think you are a miserable old ****! if you read a lot of my posts I often say I try hard to be positive! but I dont always get there! so Im miserable sometimes too!
> 
> ...


Aaaaagh Sue, thank you so much for that. One year ago the thought of leaving here was something that I could no way get my head 'round as it was my home. I know you work really hard and just hope you reap the benefits of that. I suppose you must feel a little trapped at times?!

There is a house waiting for us with the kids in it...lol. Annoying that it is sometimes but I do like them around me. We have given ourselves until May to decide just in case it's the heat etc but I think the mental transition has been made now.

I wish you all the best Sue and hope you continue to look on the bright side of life and if you feel fed up now and again have a gripe with me


----------



## tallbob (Aug 14, 2009)

I suppose it all depends if you are an optimist or a pessimist I love Spain and if I had to leave I could never go back home......home that's an emotive word I used it to explain something I moved out in early 2006 and home was always the UK, home is now Spain, when did home change in my mind? I have no idea but I think the UK could never be home now
so if I had to leave then I think Bulgaria although I have relatives on the ex wives side of the family in Turkey ( so that's out !! )


----------



## Expat Ben (Jul 28, 2009)

I find it very interesting reading some of the comments on this forum and something that has struck me is how so many people thinking of coming over are told to forget the idea as they have little chance of making it work.

Then you have expats who say they will never return to their roots

And finally you have expats who are seriously thinking about returning home (although some say they cannot afford to, which is very interesting) and actually tell it as it is

I think Maggie makes some very good points and they are things that many newbie expats don't think about. Life can be boring here, especially if you have a lot of time on your hands and money is tight; as it is for many expats now.

The incredible heat in July and August on the costa's (south) probably makes those struggling to make ends meet think about the reality of their situation and that can often result in them returning home at the end of the summer

I consider Maggie's commented to be a breath of fresh air as many expats would not dream of letting others know that their lives here are actually far from the fantasy promoted by programmes such as "a place in the sun"

The reality for the majority of expats is that life is hard and if you don't have enough money coming in then life is boring and hard !

Ben


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Expat Ben said:


> I find it very interesting reading some of the comments on this forum and something that has struck me is how so many people thinking of coming over are told to forget the idea as they have little chance of making it work.
> 
> Then you have expats who say they will never return to their roots
> 
> ...


Hi ben,

Thanks for your comments and understanding of my situation. 

It is a reality for many of us I think and it's not easy to open up on a forum like this when people would give their back teeth to be here.  All I can say is that I've lived and loved the dream and would not want to put anyone off giving it a go, but unless you have pots of money in an offshore account  it just aint easy. If you are willing to work all the hours god sends for very little money then go for it. Live the dream whilst you can, but make sure you have somewhere to go back to when the bubble bursts. Who knows, you may feel like Jo who would not return to the UK whatsoever. I used to feel that way...that they would drag me back kicking and screaming hanging on by my fingernails....lol... but I'm ok with it now. 

Good luck to anyone who is going to take that big step and I wish you every success


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2: Hi M......what a great post, and I like your positive approach to things .... Its something I always aim for myself (although dont always achieve it  ) but at least I try hard!!
> 
> I hope you have a great weekend and if you do manage to "set the World to rights" with your OH during that time, will you drop me a line to let me know ? Im desperate for things to start getting better !
> 
> Sue


Oh Sue...I got involved in politics when I was at University and really thought I could help make the world a better place. Now, after years of being active on local councils, standing for Parliament etc etc the world is a far worse place!!!
But I don't think I'm guilty of making it worse, although I'm not sure I've done a lot of good.
As I've got older and seen more of the world my views have changed a lot. That makes for good discussion. 
Maybe that's what happens to everyone????


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hi ben,
> 
> Thanks for your comments and understanding of my situation.
> 
> ...


Hi Chica,
Sorry you are feeling like that, but good too that you have made a decision. I think it is difficult when all or most of your family and friends are in the UK, its a very strong pull. 
And it definitely is tough out here, in a lot of ways, and I dont think the majority of people who come out here understand that. But I believe if it is your dream then its better to have tried it and lived it than to always wonder, what if...?
But, at this moment in time particularly, coming out here has got to be backed up by a lot of money, preparation, and careful thought.
I always say never say never, if that makes sense.  And over the last six years I have thought a lot about going back, but in my case its more complicated (having a child here), and I dont know where I would go either! 
I dont think, as someone said, its to do with being an optimist or a pessimist, I think it depends sometimes on more complex issues. And often, its the economic factor. But I think settling in here permanently is a long process and people have different circumstances and if they change, it can make them rethink things. Plus some people just naturally feel more at home here whilst others always feel they never belong.
Ironically, I only intended to come here for a year or two, and have ended up kind of being tied here. But some days I think what a great life it is, and on others I think I cannot put up with certain things a moment longer! So, being so indecisive, I think I just admire the fact that you have made a decision! :clap2: 
Hope you will still post here though. 
Caz. x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Hi Chica,
> Sorry you are feeling like that, but good too that you have made a decision. I think it is difficult when all or most of your family and friends are in the UK, its a very strong pull.
> And it definitely is tough out here, in a lot of ways, and I dont think the majority of people who come out here understand that. But I believe if it is your dream then its better to have tried it and lived it than to always wonder, what if...?
> But, at this moment in time particularly, coming out here has got to be backed up by a lot of money, preparation, and careful thought.
> ...


Hi there Caz and thank you also for your kind words. I am beginning to think that we are quite lucky really inasmuch as slotting in where we left off (doesn't sound right). It's a much bigger descission when ninos are involved especially if they have settled, the reverse of bringing them over to Spain. As I said the big month is May but I doubt our minds will change now and I'm glad to say I'm not sad about it, I'm actually exited.  What really tipped the balance was when watching that River programme and they were canoeing down the River Wye....it was sooo beautiful and having done it a couple of times, the memories flooded back :Cry:.....it was soooo green. As you probably know we considered moving up north but that won't really help is financially, if we go back to the UK all the bills will be devided by four instead of just one so we will all benefit from it. I really feel for those that would like to move back but can't for whatever reason. I don't think I will have any regrets moving back as I have got out of Spain what I wanted and much more but now it's time to move on.

Of course I will still post Caz...try and stop me...


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hi there Caz and thank you also for your kind words. I am beginning to think that we are quite lucky really inasmuch as slotting in where we left off (doesn't sound right). It's a much bigger descission when ninos are involved especially if they have settled, the reverse of bringing them over to Spain. As I said the big month is May but I doubt our minds will change now and I'm glad to say I'm not sad about it, I'm actually exited.  What really tipped the balance was when watching that River programme and they were canoeing down the River Wye....it was sooo beautiful and having done it a couple of times, the memories flooded back :Cry:.....it was soooo green. As you probably know we considered moving up north but that won't really help is financially, if we go back to the UK all the bills will be devided by four instead of just one so we will all benefit from it. I really feel for those that would like to move back but can't for whatever reason. I don't think I will have any regrets moving back as I have got out of Spain what I wanted and much more but now it's time to move on.
> 
> Of course I will still post Caz...try and stop me...


What a breath of fresh air to hear somebody put into word what many people must be thinking. I am still at the stage where I have no intentions of moving back to the UK, and in fact have not stepped foot on British soil for over 5 years. But even me who is set to stay miss certain things at this time of year. Nothing tangiable or physical, just things you miss. Mind you if I moved back to the UK then I would miss the late night dips in the pool, which I am just about to have. Sorry Chica, I just had to mention the late night dips x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Mind you if I moved back to the UK then I would miss the late night dips in the pool, which I am just about to have. Sorry Chica, I just had to mention the late night dips x


. That's all I have to say about that!!!!:tongue1::tongue1::tongue1:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> . That's all I have to say about that!!!!:tongue1::tongue1::tongue1:


Hello Maggie....I feel so bad as I've not been able to post here for a while and say hi to you, especially on this one - but I just wanted to say I think you should be applauded for your honesty on here about your situation. I'm sad to think you might be leaving, but as you've said, you've enjoyed your time here and it's perhaps time to move on. It is getting tough - really tough. It's going to get a little worse for a while yet and I think if we're all honest, we're all feeling it too. I've got my mum and dad here at the moment and it's wonderful having them here.....I just wish I could pick them up from where they live and drop them here in a place near us. I know my situation (and support system) is very different, being surrounded by OH's family and all that and raising the kids here....but I do really miss having my side around. Are you sure I can't go chasing around the estate agents for you again, or hunt around the small ads, hun??! Gladly do it.....just give me a shout, even if you try it for a little while before you definitely go????! 

Love & hugs xxxxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Hello Maggie....I feel so bad as I've not been able to post here for a while and say hi to you, especially on this one - but I just wanted to say I think you should be applauded for your honesty on here about your situation. I'm sad to think you might be leaving, but as you've said, you've enjoyed your time here and it's perhaps time to move on. It is getting tough - really tough. It's going to get a little worse for a while yet and I think if we're all honest, we're all feeling it too. I've got my mum and dad here at the moment and it's wonderful having them here.....I just wish I could pick them up from where they live and drop them here in a place near us. I know my situation (and support system) is very different, being surrounded by OH's family and all that and raising the kids here....but I do really miss having my side around. Are you sure I can't go chasing around the estate agents for you again, or hunt around the small ads, hun??! Gladly do it.....just give me a shout, even if you try it for a little while before you definitely go????!
> 
> Love & hugs xxxxx


Hi Tally,
We had considered moving up north Tally for our last few months here but decided we may as well stay put. OH is waiting for a cornea operation and heart check-ups so it would only complicate things. Thanks for the offer tho', it's very kind of you. I'm pleased you are enjoying your time with your parents.
Anyway, I'm going to enjoy these last few months. I'm even going to go on the beach a few times coz I know I'm going to miss that once it's not there, still, we will have our lake and can get sailing again :clap2::clap2:.

Hey, I've missed you on here!!!

Hugs & stuff. Maggie. xxx


----------



## MDM_117 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Moving to Spain*



lindawuk said:


> I would like to move to Spain, rent for a while in an area that I'm interested in then eventually live on a residential park or buy a small property. I am willing to give up my job in the UK as a special needs nursery nurse in a school, as the wages don't reflect the work that I do and try something completely different in Spain. I know unemployment is high in Spain at the moment but I can't stop thinking about this and I will regret it when Im older if I don't try. I also think that Britain must be a tough country to move to as it's so expensive etc but people still move here. Any advice will be greatly appreciated


------------------------------------------------
Hi there

I once shared the same dream as you, and it turned into an absolute nightmare, I lost my partner, and amost lost everything else with it. I planned my move very carefully, in fact it was planned for over 2 years with my then partner. 

We bought a small business in Marbella, a cafeteria that was not your typical british cafe, it had a specialist theme and catering mostly for Spanish customers. We had the accounts checked out by a Spanish accountant (well thats what we were told), and everything checked out ok. We were told the business was making 400-500 euros per day, and advised by the accounts this was a true record. The business only made enough money to cover the overheads, including a rented apartment. We took between 100-200 euros per day. We had to live on tips for 7 months - I have to say it was a nightmare ordeal. We could barely afford to eat. 

In the UK I had two very steady jobs working in public health and social care. My ex-partner was a director in an insurance company. 

When we realised the business wasn't making any money, I tried to get a job to supplement the income. I have a degree in Health and IT, and a Masters in Public Health. I applied for several jobs, however the most I could earn was between 400 - 800 euros per calender month. I was shocked, considering I was earning treble the amount in the UK. 

We eventually put the business on the market and returned home. That very same business is still on the market today.

Even with careful planning, moving to Spain can be nightmare. I would not move there again, but if I were to, its a must that you can speak at least intermediate level spanish. sorting out utility/phone bills etc is difficult without this level of language skills. 

Stay in the UK, Spain is a lovely place to visit, but living there is a different ball game. Also Spain is in the middle of a recession, and from what I hear its pretty tough. I think you will find yourself wanting to return home after about 4-6 months living there, and realise you have made a big mistake. 


Mike.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

MDM_117 said:


> ------------------------------------------------
> Hi there
> 
> I once shared the same dream as you, and it turned into an absolute nightmare, I lost my partner, and amost lost everything else with it. I planned my move very carefully, in fact it was planned for over 2 years with my then partner.
> Mike.


I did read (nearly) all of this thread and I agree with about everything that was written. The positive sides of Spain are known and are the ones, which are making that people, are coming here. The problem is to know if one can bear the downsides. I am living on a – for Spanish considerations – comfortable pension, and have no income in Spain, so this is already a plus. If I would have to work here, I would leave right away. Too many hours work, not much protection from law, low salaries, no job security etc. etc. And of course, right now a real bad crisis with no end in sight. As a retired, I have to consider the cost of living, which is still cheaper as in my country, the health system, which is good if you can go private and even not so bad on social security. I neither will nor write about all negatives sides you have to take in account if living in Spain as a foreigner. Some seem to not be bothered at all by these aspects, which for others are so bad that they want to go back home, but many are trapped here. They lost their base of existence in there home country and the one here is on the edge of collapsing. Last week, I did speak with a Dutch restaurant owner. She had nearly tears in her eyes wile talking about her home country and how much she would like to go back. 
And one thing is sure: If you decide to settle down in Spain, learn Spanish before coming! I do speak Spanish, and I could not imagine how this would work if I would not!
(Sorry for my bad English- I am a Swiss citizen and French/German speaking-)
Eva33


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

MDM_117 said:


> ------------------------------------------------
> Hi there
> 
> I once shared the same dream as you, and it turned into an absolute nightmare, I lost my partner, and amost lost everything else with it. I planned my move very carefully, in fact it was planned for over 2 years with my then partner.
> ...


Hi Mike

Thanks for your post ... and it sounds like you had an horrendous experience!!!

You are absolutely right when you mention the planning when emigrating ... be it Spain or anywhere else outside the UK. We do try on here to give people a true picture of what living in Spain is like - and as is the case anywhere - there are going to be good and bad experiences, some better and obviously some worse than others.

I disagree that after 4-6 months the original poster will realise they have made a big mistake ... I dont think you can make that assumption for everyone moving here. Im sure when you read a lot of the posts on here from people already living in spain there are plenty who have a very settled and happy life (albeit made difficult at the moment with the recession which affects most Countries).

I have been here 5 years now, and my husband and I have had it tough on a lot of fronts! BUT we dont regret it, and we wouldnt leave Spain and come back to the UK.....and we dont think moving here was a mistake ... a challenge yes, but not a mistake.

I do think its valuable though to have the input of people who have had those bad experiences ... it all helps to give a balanced view as opposed to a glorified or completely negative one.

I hope things have worked out better for you since you returned to the UK 

Sue :ranger:


----------



## MDM_117 (Sep 21, 2008)

*hi*



Suenneil said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Thanks for your post ... and it sounds like you had an horrendous experience!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Sue

thanks for your post and I am in agreement that not everyone will feel the way I do about moving to Spain, and it is good to hear different views and experiences. What I did learn though was the job market is extremely difficult to crack and unless you can speak the language, it will be tough getting into the labour market. This is even more difficult if you don't speak Spanish.

But on a positive note, someone could move out there with a fantastic business idea and make a good life for themselves and be very successful.

Things are great in the UK, I was fortunate to have a strong network of family and friends here, and was able to secure employment quickly. 

Mike.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

MDM_117 said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> thanks for your post and I am in agreement that not everyone will feel the way I do about moving to Spain, and it is good to hear different views and experiences. What I did learn though was the job market is extremely difficult to crack and unless you can speak the language, it will be tough getting into the labour market. This is even more difficult if you don't speak Spanish.
> 
> ...



 Really pleased it worked out for you Mike! ..... maybe we will see you in Spain just to take in the sunshine at some point in the future  

Best of luck
Sue :ranger:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm going a little off topic here but it has a connection with the reality of living in Spain.

Here goes..... within 1 week in our sleepy little holiday village there has been a robbery at gunpoint in our post office and some (don't know how many) gypsies were shot in the Lady Club at 4am this morning!!!! I don't know the details...I guess it has been or will be on the news today at some stage?!

Is this because things are getting so bad here now and I wonder if it will get progressively worse?? I used to feel so safe here but that feeling is slowly dissolving. People go on about crime in the UK...maybe it's getting just as bad here????


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> I'm going a little off topic here but it has a connection with the reality of living in Spain.
> 
> Here goes..... within 1 week in our sleepy little holiday village there has been a robbery at gunpoint in our post office and some (don't know how many) gypsies were shot in the Lady Club at 4am this morning!!!! I don't know the details...I guess it has been or will be on the news today at some stage?!
> 
> Is this because things are getting so bad here now and I wonder if it will get progressively worse?? I used to feel so safe here but that feeling is slowly dissolving. People go on about crime in the UK...maybe it's getting just as bad here????


mmmmm there was shooting in Estepona town centre at 3.15 in the afternoon last week, and a couple of daylight muggings just up from Carrefour. Now obviously Estepona is a tad bigger than Torrox Chica but even so I always see Estepona as being a pretty safe place to be. BUT I suppose its a combination of two things ...... 1) crime happens anywhere and everywhere to some degree..even in the sleepiest little UK or Spanish village/town - when it does happen it seems all the more outrageous as its not a "normal" occurence.

and 2) I definitely think there is a link between the current economic climate and the rise in certain types of crime - and this is a worry .... because it would surely follow that the longer the recession the bigger increase there will be in such crimes.

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

I think it is inevitable that things will become worse (unfortunately). However, I still feel far safer (including late at night) here than when I was living in the UK. I think many of the acts of violence have some story behind them and if you are not in a business which handles a lot of cash or live in a way that you are flaunting your wealth it is still relatively rare for incidents to occur. Security in the home will become more important over the next 12 - 18 months but hopefully we will not see the sort of mindless violence, yob mentality, drunkeness and intimidation which makes many in the UK uncomfortable to walk the streets at night. 

I am just over six feet (and used to be athletic) and live in a fairly quiet coastal area - even Torrox to me is a large town - nevermind Estapona and would be curious to hear a female's perspective about going out at night particularly in some of the more densly populated areas.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Properties here are more secure than in the UK tho, most homes have big gates, high fences/walls, rejas on the doors and windows etc, unlike the open plan front gardens of the UK. So that makes me feel safer. But wherever you go in the world they'll always be those who wanna take things that dont belong to them or wanna cause trouble. I still dont think its as mindless as it tends to be in the UK ???

Jo xx


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

Just a thought, but can't you either:
rent your house out for a year and use the rental money to ease your way 
sell your house and buy a smaller flat and use the rental money to ease your way plus the difference as a bolster
I would have thought it was absolutely imperative to rent for the first year at least in Spain.
Have you thought of which area you want to be in? and is it just you, or are you bringing family? these are major factors..........
However it goes, good luck!


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry, new to forum (was a long term stalker!) and didn't realise that there was more than one page so I spoke out of turn ....... the quick reply thingy confused me .... honest............. 
Oh and btw really interesting postings..............


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Marinera said:


> Sorry, new to forum (was a long term stalker!) and didn't realise that there was more than one page so I spoke out of turn ....... the quick reply thingy confused me .... honest.............
> Oh and btw really interesting postings..............


:welcome: to the forum Marinera. All stalkers and newby's welcome...lol. Your right about the renting thing


----------



## Marinera (Nov 3, 2008)

Chica said:


> :welcome: to the forum Marinera. All stalkers and newby's welcome...lol. Your right about the renting thing


cheers Chica
Now I have come out of the woodwork I may post a new thread about my question..... and hope the forum is filled with people like you!- helpful and welcoming!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

JamesSalobrena said:


> I think it is inevitable that things will become worse (unfortunately). However, I still feel far safer (including late at night) here than when I was living in the UK. I think many of the acts of violence have some story behind them and if you are not in a business which handles a lot of cash or live in a way that you are flaunting your wealth it is still relatively rare for incidents to occur. Security in the home will become more important over the next 12 - 18 months but hopefully we will not see the sort of mindless violence, yob mentality, drunkeness and intimidation which makes many in the UK uncomfortable to walk the streets at night.
> 
> I am just over six feet (and used to be athletic) and live in a fairly quiet coastal area - even Torrox to me is a large town - nevermind Estapona and would be curious to hear a female's perspective about going out at night particularly in some of the more densly populated areas.


Hi James ..

Well I live in Estepona itself and have to say that despite the recent shooting (there is a story but I wont bore anyone with it ... it wasnt a random shooting on someone walking their dog or anything) .... and as a female I feel perfectly safe here.

Because I travel to and from Malaga each day I am regularly in the Town Centre at 10 ish (bus station which isnt a particularly nice area in the grand scheme of things!) .... and have walked from there to our apartment at the other end of town .... and I have never felt threatened, scared, frightened etc .... of course Im not stupid and dont make the asumption its ok for me to be anywhere at night - but neither do I feel the need to act any differently to being around in the daytime.

I certainly feel safer here than I did in the UK and Im only 5´6" 

Sue


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Marinera said:


> cheers Chica
> Now I have come out of the woodwork I may post a new thread about my question..... and hope the forum is filled with people like you!- helpful and welcoming!


Hi Marinera  and welcome

Chica is indeed helpful and welcoming  and hopefully you will soon get to know her and the rest of us a little bit more as time goes on .... and we are all pretty nice I think 

Sue lane:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi James ..
> 
> Well I live in Estepona itself and have to say that despite the recent shooting (there is a story but I wont bore anyone with it ... it wasnt a random shooting on someone walking their dog or anything) .... and as a female I feel perfectly safe here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the female perspective and also your experiences living/working/travelling in larger cities - and it reminds me I am glad I do not have to commute like in the UK here.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hi James ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is off-topic so please be kind I usually fly to the UK from Gib and get a lift but want to go elsewhere in Europe (Prague) via Malaga and don't want to park at the airport. Can you go direct from San Pedro to Malaga airport? That would be our nearest stop unless we drove to Cancelada?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

lindawuk said:


> I would like to move to Spain, rent for a while in an area that I'm interested in then eventually live on a residential park or buy a small property. I am willing to give up my job in the UK as a special needs nursery nurse in a school, as the wages don't reflect the work that I do and try something completely different in Spain. I know unemployment is high in Spain at the moment but I can't stop thinking about this and I will regret it when Im older if I don't try. I also think that Britain must be a tough country to move to as it's so expensive etc but people still move here. Any advice will be greatly appreciated


You have heard lots of good advice from people who have been there and have got the T-shirt. I would only like to add my perspective on the move to Spain. 
Go for it! It´s not perfect but then again where is. The sun shines, the standard of living is generally much better than in the UK and you don´t want to be one of the people who looking back on their life says "what if" of "if only" 

Just have a good exit plan if it all goes wrong, learn the lingo and rent until you are sure. Remember a mile on the motorway gets you a mile further down the road a mile on a runway gets you wherever you want to go.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I know this is off-topic so please be kind I usually fly to the UK from Gib and get a lift but want to go elsewhere in Europe (Prague) via Malaga and don't want to park at the airport. Can you go direct from San Pedro to Malaga airport? That would be our nearest stop unless we drove to Cancelada?


Hi M

I only know of the Airport Directo bus which leaves from Marbella Bus Station (I believe they run every hour and the cost is around 4.50 euros).

Sue


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hi M
> 
> I only know of the Airport Directo bus which leaves from Marbella Bus Station (I believe they run every hour and the cost is around 4.50 euros).
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue. You are a veritable Wikipaedia of useful local information.
P.S. My dog, aka Our Little Azor, thanks you nfor the walk suggestion near Estepona. Much enjoyed!
Mx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks, Sue. You are a veritable Wikipaedia of useful local information.
> P.S. My dog, aka Our Little Azor, thanks you nfor the walk suggestion near Estepona. Much enjoyed!
> Mx


ah! you found a walk then ? perfect ...... dont know about useful local knowledge  most of whats in my head is considered useless information !! lol according to my OH anyway !


----------

